# Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2007)

[yt]AYKGwR0deEc[/yt]


----------



## Odin (Nov 22, 2007)

Thiago Silva just wrote a blue print on how to beat Alexander houston.....Houstons needs a lot of work on his ground skills.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2007)

Odin said:


> Thiago Silva just wrote a blue print on how to beat Alexander houston.....Houstons needs a lot of work on his ground skills.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## dungeonworks (Nov 23, 2007)

I think Houston needs to hang with some wrestlers at this stage of his game (mid thirties in age) and work more on takedown defense and escapes ala Chuck Liddell rather than trying to learn the submission game as a whole.  His clinch work looked real good in every fight, even this one but Silva is too well rounded at the stand up and submission game.  Would LOVE to see how Silva would fare against a "Sprawl and Brawl" stylist such as Liddell.  I think Silva could be upper echelon at 205.  Another interesting match up for him could be Jardine as well....but since he's from Chutebox, I think he could answer Jardine's leg attacks.

Later
Gary


----------



## cohenp (Nov 23, 2007)

I think Houston Alexander needs to get into a really good camp. Like American Top Team, or Greg Jackson's camp in New Mexico. Coutures Vegas gym would probably be a good place to pick up some wrestling. 

His stand up and clinch are so good. He just needs good take down defense and get could wreck people.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 23, 2007)

I had gone to get a soda and missed the whole fight the first time.
Some good work in the fight by Silva


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 24, 2007)

cohenp said:


> I think Houston Alexander needs to get into a really good camp. Like American Top Team, or Greg Jackson's camp in New Mexico. Coutures Vegas gym would probably be a good place to pick up some wrestling.
> 
> His stand up and clinch are so good. He just needs good take down defense and get could wreck people.



problem is that he is like what 6 kids he takes care of?  I brought the same idea up to one of my friends and he reminded me of the kids he has to take care of.  I just don't know if he will have the time to do something like that.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 24, 2007)

USP45CT said:


> problem is that he is like what 6 kids he takes care of? I brought the same idea up to one of my friends and he reminded me of the kids he has to take care of. I just don't know if he will have the time to do something like that.


 
Ya that's a really good point. It would make it really tough on him. That causes all kinds of problem for Houston then really.


----------

